# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool update: v.8.34.1902 (13/11/2015)

## mohamed73

*NEW FEATURES*    *Added Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup*  Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VE - SM-G531YSamsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G530ASamsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 - SM-T357TSamsung Galaxy J2 Duos - SM-J200HSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ Duos - SM-G9287C *Added   Samsung "Factory Reset Protection" (FRP) and Samsung "Reactivation   Lock" removal function on the following models (rooting is not required)   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  SM-G530A Samsung Galaxy Grand PrimeSM-G530T Samsung Galaxy Grand PrimeSM-G530T1 Samsung Galaxy Grand PrimeSM-G530W Samsung Galaxy Grand PrimeSM-G531BT Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VE DuosSM-G531F Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VESM-G531H Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VE DuosSM-G531M Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VESM-G531Y Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime VESM-G890A Samsung Galaxy S6 ActiveSM-G903F Samsung Galaxy S5 NeoSM-G903M Samsung Galaxy S5 NeoSM-G920A Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920AZ Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920F Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920FQ Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920FZ Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920I Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920K Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920L Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920P Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920R4 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920R7 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920S Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920T Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920T1 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920V Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920W8 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G920X Samsung Galaxy S6 Demo UnitSM-G925A Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925F Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925FQ Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925I Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925K Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925L Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925P Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925R4 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G925R6 Samsung Galaxy S6SM-G925S Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925T Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925V Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925W8 Samsung Galaxy S6 EdgeSM-G925X Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Demo UnitSM-G9287C Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ DuosSM-G928A Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928C Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928F Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928G Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928I Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928K Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928L Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928P Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928S Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928T Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928V Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928W8 Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+SM-G928X Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ Demo UnitSM-J200FSM-J200FSM-J200G Samsung Galaxy J2 DuosSM-J200GU Samsung Galaxy J2 DuosSM-J200H Samsung Galaxy J2 DuosSM-N920A Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920C Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920F Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920G Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920I Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920K Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920L Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920R4 Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920S Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920T Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920V Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920W8 Samsung Galaxy Note 5SM-N920X Samsung Galaxy Note 5 Demo Unit*BUG FIXES*  Totally reworked Samsung flashing, software updating engineRecovery based rooting is fixed on several models

----------

